# Epic Rap Battles of History



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 29, 2011)

Sorry, laughing my *** off here. Yeah, most are stupid, some rude, a few offensive.
But I'm amused.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Oct 18, 2011)

You managed to post a couple I'd never seen before. I LOVE these vids!


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 18, 2011)

Colour me surprised :lol:.  I ventured in to say something smartass such as "Hey Bob, you missed a "C" out of your thread title!" and found instead a big grin :tup:.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 18, 2011)

I love the Hawkings one.



> There are 10,000,000
> Million, million, million,  million,  million,  million,  million,   million,  million,  particles in the universe that we can observe
> Your mama took the ugly ones and put them into one nerd


----------



## Carol (Oct 18, 2011)

LOVE this!!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 9, 2011)

As usual, warnings for language, etc.

New Ones


----------



## Carol (Dec 9, 2011)

Oh my...looks like I'll have some watching to do when I am away from the corporate environment


----------



## MaxiMe (Dec 9, 2011)

Bob all I can say is RFLMAO!

I'd never seen these before. Thanks.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Carol (Oct 30, 2012)

But wait!  There's MOAR!!

[yt]dX_1B0w7Hzc[/yt]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## arnisador (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't know why I like these...but I do!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## arnisador (Dec 16, 2012)

I just saw the Moses/Snoop one a few days ago. Excellent! Heh, these are crap but I like 'em anyway.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## Big Don (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh good god
I don't have time to watch these now, but, rolling just from the titles


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 12, 2013)

Big Don said:


> Oh good god
> I don't have time to watch these now, but, rolling just from the titles


IMO, you would really like the mitt romney/obama one (that one has a bit of a twist in it), and the frank sinatra/freddie mercury. Would suggest the bruce lee/clint eastwood just because of who it is, but I honestly wasnt too happy with the ending, so you might want to watch those first.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 12, 2013)

My favorites are still the Hitler/Vader ones


----------



## celtic_crippler (Feb 12, 2013)

Santa vs Moses is one of my favs... 

Have you seen Columbus vs Captain Kirk?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 8, 2013)

Season 3 Begins


----------

